# A 5-Min Lawn Care Survey for Professionals



## lawnager (Sep 19, 2020)

We are conducting a survey of the lawn care and landscaping industry to learn about recent trends. If you are a professional in the industry with 5-minutes to spare - please check out the survey here https://survey.zohopublic.com/zs/EBbgDJ

Once complete, we will share the results with the board so we can all learn together. Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

@lawnager this site is geared heavily toward DIY.


----------

